

BICEP2 "Swirls From the Big Bang", Colloquium with Andrei Linde (video) - batbomb
https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/kipac-colloquium-bicep2?

======
batbomb
This is a good talk probably for most people with a decent amount of physics
background. More technical than most articles, with some interesting
discussion about the results in context of String Theory.

